# Suggest a cabinet in a budget of 2-2.5k



## mohit9206 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have seen a few models online like Antec VSK4000, Antec X1-T, CoolerMaster Force 500, CoolerMaster CMP 250,NZXT Beta Evo,etc. Doesnt matter if its mini tower or mid tower as long as it fits all my standard sized components.I forgot to add that my mobo Gigabyte H61 has only usb 2.0 front headers so it does not support usb 3.0 front headers which means i cannot get a case with usb 3.0 front headers otherwise i wont be able to use the front panel usb ports so the front panel of the case has to usb 2.0 only as front usb ports are important to me.


----------



## Shah (Sep 22, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> I have seen a few models online like Antec VSK4000, Antec X1-T, CoolerMaster Force 500, CoolerMaster CMP 250,NZXT Beta Evo,etc. Doesnt matter if its mini tower or mid tower as long as it fits all my standard sized components.I forgot to add that my mobo Gigabyte H61 has only usb 2.0 ports so the front panel of the case has to usb 2.0 only.



If you "really" want a good cabinet with USB 2.0 ports, why not CM Elite 311?


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 22, 2015)

Shah said:


> If you "really" want a good cabinet with USB 2.0 ports, why not CM Elite 311?



Thanks for your suggestion.What other cabinets are available with usb 2.0 front header besides CM311 ? Well that is other than those cheap unreliable iball,VIP cabinets?


----------



## Shah (Sep 22, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.What other cabinets are available with usb 2.0 front header besides CM311 ? Well that is other than those cheap unreliable iball,VIP cabinets?



Not sure about other options. Let others comment on it.

But, I would recommend you to get a USB 3.0 compatible cabinet and an adapter *like this*.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2015)

Plus one to such adapter and plus one to Antec VSK4000. Using an adapter is better since you will be stuck with non usb 3.0 cabinet if you ever decide to upgrade your mobo.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

nzxt beta evo is a good cabinet. availability could be a problem though.


----------

